# ALSA macht kein 5.1 mit

## reMod

Hallo,

folgendes Problem: Mein ALSA macht aus irgendeinem, mir unbekannten Grund kein 5.1 mit. Unter anderen Distributionen und Betriebssystemen geht das einwandfrei, doch unter meiner frischen Gentoo-Installation von vor paar Tagen leider nicht (deshalb ist falsche Verkabelung ausgeschlossen). Hoffentlich kann mir wer bei diesem Problem weiterhelfen...

Folgendes Device ist verbaut:

```
# lspci -v |grep -i audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
```

Im Kernel (3.0) ist in "Intel HD Audio" unter anderem die Option "Build Realtek HD-audio codec support" aktiviert. Das ist doch die richtige, oder? Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber ich glaube, mit selbiger Option hat es vor ein paar Monaten auch schon funktioniert.

Ich habe gerade "speaker-test -c6" ausprobiert. Die Ergebnisse: Bei "Vorne links" höre ich in Wahrheit vorne und hinten links etwas, selbiges gilt für "Vorne rechts" (auch vorne und hinten das Testrauschen), die Tests "Mitte", "Hinten rechts", "Hinten links" und "Bass" bleiben komplett stumm.

Zu "alsamixer": Wenn ich "Front" stumm stelle, ist die komplette Anlage aus. "Center", "LFE" und "Side" haben irgendwie keine Wirkung. "Master" und "PCM" sind natürlich an.

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand weiterhelfen...  :Sad: 

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße

----------

## reMod

Hat keiner eine Idee?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *reMod wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> folgendes Problem: Mein ALSA macht aus irgendeinem, mir unbekannten Grund kein 5.1 mit. Unter anderen Distributionen und Betriebssystemen geht das einwandfrei, doch unter meiner frischen Gentoo-Installation von vor paar Tagen leider nicht (deshalb ist falsche Verkabelung ausgeschlossen). Hoffentlich kann mir wer bei diesem Problem weiterhelfen...
> 
> Folgendes Device ist verbaut:
> ...

 

gib uns bitte mal die ausgabe von aplay -l und aplay -L

des weiteren versuche mit speakertest mal folgenden versuch:

speaker-test -c6 -t w -Dsurround51

----------

## reMod

Kein Problem:

http://nopaste.remodding.de/code/rkyzcwmzezmti2nd

Beim speaker-test passiert fast nichts, ich höre nur ein extrem leises und kurzes Geräusch (fast nicht wahrnehmbar). Ich glaube, das kommt auch nur aus dem Subwoofer, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *reMod wrote:*   

> Kein Problem:
> 
> http://nopaste.remodding.de/code/rkyzcwmzezmti2nd
> 
> Beim speaker-test passiert fast nichts, ich höre nur ein extrem leises und kurzes Geräusch (fast nicht wahrnehmbar). Ich glaube, das kommt auch nur aus dem Subwoofer, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

 

nach deinem aplay ausgaben sieht das eigentlich recht vernünftig aus. was mich wundert ist das beim speaker-test mit "-D default" (das device welches verwendet wird wenn du nichts angibst) die boxen was ausgeben und bei dem surround51 device garnichts kommt.

gibt es einen "mixer"/"independent" schalter im alsamixer? kannst du bei deinem gerät die anzahl channel auswählen? "duplicate" aktiviert? ich hatte auch mal eine soundkarte bei der ich eine option _deaktivieren_ musste namnes IEC***. soweit ich weiß hängt das mit dem digitalen ausgang zusammen. mit diesen optionen evtl. mal was rumspielen während du speaker-test auf -Dsurround51 laufen lässt.

apropro: hast du deine boxen direkt in die klinkenbuchsen eingesteckt oder gehst du über einen digitalen ausgang an einen verstärker?

ansonsten könnte es noch sein das alsa den HDA codec nicht korrekt erkennt. zu den anfangzeiten des HDA treibers gabs da häufiger probleme mit. je nachdem wie neu der ALC888 chip ist könnte das ähnlich sein. du kannst den HDA treiber zwingen einen codec zu starten mittels einer option im modprobe (solang du das als modul im kernel hast, was ich empfehle):

modul entladen

```
modprobe -r snd-hda-intel
```

 und dann neu laden mit model option

```
modprobe snd-hda-intel model=xxx
```

welches model du angeben musst hängt davon ab welchen codec deine hardware braucht

cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec

poste wenn du weitere hilfe benötigst doch auch mal bitte den hda codec teil deines kernels

----------

## reMod

So einen Schalter im alsamixer habe ich leider nicht gefunden. Zur Sicherheit aber, habe ich nochmal einen Screenshort erstellt: http://pub.remodding.de/graphics/alsamixer.png

Die Boxen, bzw. der Subwoofer, stecken per Klinke direkt an der OnBoard-Soundkarte des Mainboards. Dass es am Kernel liegt, bezweifle ich eher... Wie gesagt, die selbe Konfiguration lief früher auch schon einwandfrei. Was müsste ich denn im Falle von Folgendem bei modprobe angeben?

```
# cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 |grep Codec

Codec: Realtek ALC888
```

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *reMod wrote:*   

> So einen Schalter im alsamixer habe ich leider nicht gefunden. Zur Sicherheit aber, habe ich nochmal einen Screenshort erstellt: http://pub.remodding.de/graphics/alsamixer.png
> 
> Die Boxen, bzw. der Subwoofer, stecken per Klinke direkt an der OnBoard-Soundkarte des Mainboards. Dass es am Kernel liegt, bezweifle ich eher... Wie gesagt, die selbe Konfiguration lief früher auch schon einwandfrei. Was müsste ich denn im Falle von Folgendem bei modprobe angeben?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

bei deinem alsamixer sehe ich hast du surround gemutet, als surround versteht man meistens die rear kanäle.

kannst du mal die relevanten letzten dmesg zeilen posten wenn du das hda modul lädst? da sollte eine information stehen welchen codec der treiber erkennt. nur um sicherzugehen das es nicht daran liegt. als model option kannst du mal ALC888 versuchen, ansonsten würde ich da mal nach googlen was andere für erfahrungen gemacht haben und welches modul die angeben (bisschen abhängig vom laptop o.ä.)

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm, stehen die Treiber im Kernel auch als Modul bereit, und wurde die "Karte" auch einst korrekt mit alsaconf konfiguriert?

Für die Konfiguration siehe zb auch noch mal hier: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

Nutzt du eventuell noch eine ~/.asoundrc?

Eventuell ist auch die Ausgabe von alsa-info hilfreich.

Und falls du noch mit den HD-Audio-Models experimentieren möchtest siehe zb auch in der

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt

Normal sollte alsaconf aber wohl schon die passenden Modul-Optionen mit setzen, sprich ein manuelles setzen sollte eigentlich nur in Ausnahmefällen nötig sein.

----------

## reMod

Ich habe den Realtek-Treiber fest im Kernel eincompiliert, also ohne Modul. Und wie gesagt, er funktionierte ja früher auch.

Eine ~/.asoundrc nutze ich nicht.

alsaconf meldet immer, dass keine unterstützte PnP- oder PCI-Karte gefunden wurde. Ist es fürs System schädlich, wenn ich nach diesen ISA Sound Cards/Chips suche?

----------

